# How to apply concealer WITHOUT a brush



## vintagegold14 (Sep 10, 2009)

hello everyone, i am one of the younger members of specktra.net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and i am so excited as i just purchased my first ever Mac concealer!! it is the studio finish concealer. the lady at my mac store tested it on me using one of the concealer brushes, i think it was the more expensive one. unfortunately with all the other makeup essentials i really do need (such as a new mascara, a new powder, and some new lip glosses), i cannot afford to buy another brush. and guess what? I don't have a single concealer brush in my entire collection!! until i can find a cheap one or buy the mac one, what can i use to apply my studio finish concealer?? does a q-tip work? please help, thank you so much.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 10, 2009)

Try using clean fingers! Warm up the concealer a little bit with your finger and blend it out on your face where you need to. Warming up Studio Finish helps it to wear better throughout the day. You can also get some great concealer brushes at the drugstore; I would get one that looks like the 195 because I find that shape works better for concealer. HTH!


----------



## nunu (Sep 10, 2009)

Use your fingers. Dab your finger onto the pot, swirl it round to warm it up and dot it wherever you need coverage and blend.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 10, 2009)

I use my finger for concealer, I actually like it way more then using a brush. Just smooth a tiny amount on, and then gently pat it into your skin until it has melted right into it.


----------



## vintagegold14 (Sep 10, 2009)

thank you! i wasn't sure if it was totally "unprofessional" to use my fingers but if you say it works well then i will try it! i'm so happy! i thought i would have to wait till i got a good brush which would make me sad cuz i love the concealer. also, thanks for the tip about warming it up!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Sep 11, 2009)

Another vote for your fingers, especially with that concealer. Try using your ring finger.


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep, just did this, tonight. Same concealer. When in a hurry, I always just tap my finger (middle or ring) into the pot to pick up a little color and warm it up at the same time, and then tap onto the area (under eyes, sides of nose, blemishes) to warm it up with your skin and lightly smooth out.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 13, 2009)

I have this concealer and have always used my fingers, I just couldn't imagine using a brush!


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 14, 2009)

Fingers work better sometimes than the brush. Try either the patting motion, or the pat-roll method. Do it gently either way, so the product warms to the skin. Don't forget to set with powder.


----------



## kariii (Sep 14, 2009)

use your fingers... and also ELF.com might have cheaper good quality brushes than a drug store.. Look into it!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 17, 2009)

u could get a cheap one from target or something. u can probably even use a fluffy eyeshadow brush and just blend the concealer in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a q-tip could work as well. best of all, you can even use ur fingers in a rolling motion.


----------

